

Y Combinator on IRC? - jmtame

Is there any interest at all in starting up an IRC channel on freenode for YCombinator?  Or is this just a dumb idea?  Just thought I'd throw it out there, I'm always on Freenode, but there's not really any hacker or entrepreneurial spaces there.
======
nazgulnarsil
#startups

~~~
jmtame
ah it was hiding from me =] thank you

